
A First Exit For One of Thiel’s 20 Under 20: GigLocator - jackyyappp
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/20/giglocator-james-proud/
======
pedalpete
I don't want to take away from the excitement of an exit for a 20 year old,
but Giglocator was around since 2009, it never got much traction.

I would have expected the 20 under 20 to be building new products in the
program, or building/scaling their existing businesses. This strikes me as
going against the spirit of innovation that Theil espouses.

